# Embalming Fluid



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 20, 2013)

Gotcha

I use this when i need a quick one.

1 pt. vinegar
2 pt. water
1 small bottle Worcestershire sauce
1 small bottle soy sauce
1 tsp. sweet basil
1/4 tsp. oregano
1/4 tsp. chili powder
salt to taste

Mix all together. Bring to a boil and simmer for 1 hour.
This sauce is good for steaks, chops, and chicken. It will
keep for several months without spoiling. It should be
mixed thoroughly when applying to meat. Really good on pork and chicken.

Store in a plastic container with a tight fitting lid in the fridge.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice!  Thanks for the recipe.

Bill


----------



## chief osceola (Feb 24, 2013)

White vinegar?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2013)

Chief Osceola said:


> White vinegar?


As in clear regular vinegar


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 4, 2013)

How small are the worsty and soy bottles?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> How small are the worsty and soy bottles?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Bout the size of a Tabasco bottle.


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, gonna give it a try!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dward51 (Mar 4, 2013)

nepas said:


> Bout the size of a Tabasco bottle.


2 ounce table top bottle or the 5 ounce table top bottle?   (or the 1/8th ounce mini-bottle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )

http://www.tabascofoodservice.com/about_product_specs.cfm


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

dward51 said:


> 2 ounce table top bottle or the 5 ounce table top bottle?   (or the 1/8th ounce mini-bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5oz


----------



## dward51 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------

